# Mei amor et vos ut aeternus



## MaChereAmie

Hello, it's me again.  (Yes I'm on a Latin kick lately lol )

I just found this beautiful Latin phrase on a website and I wanted to check it's meaning.  Does it mean "My love is yours for eternity" ?


Thanks in advance! 

Amie


----------



## se16teddy

It doesn't look beautiful to me: in fact it looks like a grammatical disaster area.  However, you may be right about what was meant.  

It looks like the phrase was written by a Portuguese speaker, so a Portuguese speaker may be best placed to try to interpret it.  
http://obscurum.weblogger.terra.com.br/index.htm


----------



## jazyk

The Latin is all screwed up.  If you want the sentence to have the meaning you posted above, maybe

Amor meus in/erga te aeternus est

is a better rendition.


----------



## MaChereAmie

Thanks all!  



			
				se16teddy said:
			
		

> It doesn't look beautiful to me: in fact it looks like a grammatical disaster area.


 
The sentiment is beautiful anyway.   lol

Another question.  If you lived in Rome in AD 50 and you called your loved one "My love" as an endearment, would you say "Meus amor" or "Amor meus", or does it matter?

Thanks again!

Amie


----------



## modus.irrealis

MaChereAmie said:
			
		

> Another question.  If you lived in Rome in AD 50 and you called your loved one "My love" as an endearment, would you say "Meus amor" or "Amor meus", or does it matter?


That's tough. They do mean the same thing but what I learned is that putting "meus" first puts (a slight?) emphasis on it, so "meus amor" would be "_my_ love" (as opposed to someone else's), and "amor meus" would be the neutral way of saying it. Hope that helps.


----------



## jazyk

I totally agree.


----------



## Pipester

modus.irrealis said:
			
		

> That's tough. They do mean the same thing but what I learned is that putting "meus" first puts (a slight?) emphasis on it, so "meus amor" would be "_my_ love" (as opposed to someone else's), and "amor meus" would be the neutral way of saying it. Hope that helps.


 
Since MaChereAmie asked about using this phrase as an endearment, wouldn't it be in the vocative, "mi amor"?


----------



## modus.irrealis

Pipester said:
			
		

> Since MaChereAmie asked about using this phrase as an endearment, wouldn't it be in the vocative, "mi amor"?



Of course. The vocative has to be the most annoying case of all.


----------



## judkinsc

_Amor meus tibi ad aeternam est.

_I imagine you want the singular "you".  The plural is "_vobis_".


----------

